# When do you help?



## KatieOH (May 24, 2022)

Our second lionhead did is in labor right now, but the first kit (dead) is just hanging out of her and has been for about half an hour. This is all new to me. I tried to tug a bit but it's really stuck and she's not happy. My daughter is going to be so sad. We were so hopeful for this one after when happened with our other door a couple weeks ago (discoverer 2 dead, then lost another that night, then the last two died 3 days later). Both are the first litters for each doe. It seems she's kind of working at it, but also not. Help!


----------



## KatieOH (May 24, 2022)

Well, after about another hour of no progress, I was able to get the head out and the placenta came out, too. So that means she's done, right? No more babies in there if the placenta came out? 😭😭😭 My girls will be so sad in the morning. 😭😭😭


----------



## KatieOH (May 24, 2022)

Ugh, now I'm mad at myself for not helping right away! I watched the first get stuck (I may have set up a camera, haha) and if I'd helped get it out right away, the second one would have made it😭😭. I went to bed but decided to check one more time and found another kit dead. So sad.


----------



## KatieOH (May 24, 2022)

Total this morning: 6 dead kits. Daughters are handling it well. We'll try each doe one more time to determine if it was a size issue or a first litter issue, then get bigger moms if it's the former.


----------



## Alaskan (May 26, 2022)

I find with livestock... and life in general... either everything sails along just fine... or everything goes wrong.


----------



## Baymule (May 28, 2022)

I’m so sorry. Sometimes rabbits are so darn hard to get kits to survive. Then other times kits are hopping everywhere! I hope the second time goes better.


----------



## Thefarmofdreams (Jun 1, 2022)

I'm so sorry this happened!  Losses are always hard. 

Does she have pinched hips? (her feet close together when looking from behind, as opposed to a nice wide stance)  If so, she may not be a good breeding doe, and will struggle with birthing.  Also, did you warm the kits? Were they in her nest?  The general rule of thumb is baby/newborn rabbits aren't dead until they're warm and dead.  (iow, cold kits look like dead kits)


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Jun 1, 2022)

I've never had a problem like that, (one being stuck), with my Lionheads. However, with two of mine, on their first time, one had 3 and one died and the other had 2 and both died but on the second time a lot better, the one had six and one died but 5 lived and the other had two and they lived. So hopefully your second birthing will be successful, as well! How old are your Lionhead moma's?


----------



## fisher010085 (Jun 1, 2022)

KatieOH said:


> Well, after about another hour of no progress, I was able to get the head out and the placenta came out, too. So that means she's done, right? No more babies in there if the placenta came out? 😭😭😭 My girls will be so sad in the morning. 😭😭😭


I'm very sorry. It's not your fault


----------



## KatieOH (Jun 28, 2022)

We've got 6 live kits this morning!!! I found them just as mom was finishing up the last placenta and that baby has been born outside the box so it went on a little warm up ride with me to pick up milk in case I need to bottle feed any of them. Praying they all survive!!


----------



## KatieOH (Jun 28, 2022)

LilTxFarmer said:


> I've never had a problem like that, (one being stuck), with my Lionheads. However, with two of mine, on their first time, one had 3 and one died and the other had 2 and both died but on the second time a lot better, the one had six and one died but 5 lived and the other had two and they lived. So hopefully your second birthing will be successful, as well! How old are your Lionhead moma's?


Thank you!! I think they are about 2 and a half maybe? Not young. We've had them for almost a year and the neighbors had them before that. We woke up to 6 live and ZERO dead this morning!!!


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Jun 28, 2022)

The one born outside of box should be okay, once you warm it up. And you don't bottle feed them, you use a syringe to feed them with, using the Kitten milk (powdered or liquid). Walmart usually has it. Keep us updated on theyre progress.


----------



## KatieOH (Jun 28, 2022)

LilTxFarmer said:


> The one born outside of box should be okay, once you warm it up. And you don't bottle feed them, you use a syringe to feed them with, using the Kitten milk (powdered or liquid). Walmart usually has it. Keep us updated on theyre progress.


Yes, I'm aware it's not "bottle feeding". I've got everything we need per vet instructions from the first litter. So far all kits seem well. I've removed the mom's sister who was fighting with her all of the sudden and have set up a camera to make sure they get fed tonight, per my daughter's request. I may weigh them in the morning on my kitchen scale.


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Jun 29, 2022)

You had the mom's sister in the pen when she had her kits? I'm surprised she didn't kill them, not that it happens all the time, but it does happen.  Other than that, you seem to be doing everything right! Good for you!


----------



## KatieOH (Jun 29, 2022)

LilTxFarmer said:


> You had the mom's sister in the pen when she had her kits? I'm surprised she didn't kill them, not that it happens all the time, but it does happen.  Other than that, you seem to be doing everything right! Good for you!


Yeah, they've lived together their whole lives, except the other times kits happened. I wasn't expecting the first litter (thought all the bunnies were fixed) but moved mom and remaining babies inside when we were losing kits to the cold. Then when those last two died and I realized the other doe would be pregnant I swapped and brought HER inside to kit. When THOSE didn't make it I put her back out with her sister after a few weeks. I did remove her for the day yesterday and tried to put her back in but she was showing more interest in the kits than I cared for and was attacking the mom so she got moved into the shed where I'm keeping her until the babies are weaned and given away as pets.


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Jun 29, 2022)

KatieOH said:


> Yeah, they've lived together their whole lives, except the other times kits happened. I wasn't expecting the first litter (thought all the bunnies were fixed) but moved mom and remaining babies inside when we were losing kits to the cold. Then when those last two died and I realized the other doe would be pregnant I swapped and brought HER inside to kit. When THOSE didn't make it I put her back out with her sister after a few weeks. I did remove her for the day yesterday and tried to put her back in but she was showing more interest in the kits than I cared for and was attacking the mom so she got moved into the shed where I'm keeping her until the babies are weaned and given away as pets.


That's good that your keeping them separated, now. Yeah, you never leave another adult rabbit with one that's having kits or even after they're born. Doesn't matter if they were raised together, having kits changes everything.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Jun 29, 2022)

Do you have any pictures of the baby bunnies?


----------



## KatieOH (Jun 29, 2022)

Just this one from yesterday in the nest. I'll take more when we check on them this afternoon.


----------



## KatieOH (Jun 29, 2022)

Okay tell me what you think! To me they look great, compared to our last experience. This morning I weighed them and they all ranged from 45 (the little grayish one) to 55 grams. They all just about leapt out of my hands they were so lively!! Is this a good sign? Things won't just randomly and suddenly turn sour, will they?


----------



## KatieOH (Jun 29, 2022)

LilTxFarmer said:


> That's good that your keeping them separated, now. Yeah, you never leave another adult rabbit with one that's having kits or even after they're born. Doesn't matter if they were raised together, having kits changes everything.


I do think it was interesting that the other bunny, not the mother, was being aggressive. It had me questioning whether I grabbed the right bunny! But the tiny remnant of birth on the one and the fat babies tell me I made the right choice. Haha


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Jun 29, 2022)

KatieOH said:


> Okay tell me what you think! To me they look great, compared to our last experience. This morning I weighed them and they all ranged from 45 (the little grayish one) to 55 grams. They all just about leapt out of my hands they were so lively!! Is this a good sign? Things won't just randomly and suddenly turn sour, will they?


The are so dang cute!!!!!


----------



## KatieOH (Jun 29, 2022)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> The are so dang cute!!!!!


Do they look good? I think they look good, but I'm a newb and could be missing something. They all seem very strong and able to hold their own for milk, so I'm cautiously very optimistic!! One did have a little feces on it's bum so that's a good sign, right? I was going to try and clean it off but it just about squirmed out of my hands and my 4 year old was going in to grab another so I put mine away and returned the box to the den.


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Jun 29, 2022)

KatieOH said:


> Okay tell me what you think! To me they look great, compared to our last experience. This morning I weighed them and they all ranged from 45 (the little grayish one) to 55 grams. They all just about leapt out of my hands they were so lively!! Is this a good sign? Things won't just randomly and suddenly turn sour, will they?


They look good and healthy!


----------



## KatieOH (Jun 30, 2022)

This is this morning. They are all still very lively but seem a bit skinny. I can't get belly pictures for the life of me; they're SOOOO squirmy. 


They've all lost a few grams. Is that okay? They are all clean and there's more of momma's hair in the nest so I feel like she's taking care of them. She just does it in the middle of the night when my camera wifi is off for the night. 😆 Nobody looks like they're starving, but again if I need to intervene and get babies onto mom I'd prefer to do that early before they're in real danger. Is there a sign to look out for? Like a first sign of mom not feeding them to intervene? Thanks for everyone's help!! It's really helping reassure my daughter and myself.


----------



## KatieOH (Jun 30, 2022)

Oh I just checked the camera and she was in there! Only about maybe 5-10 minutes. I may go check on them again and weigh in a bit.


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Jun 30, 2022)

Honestly, it's really not necessary to weigh them all the time. I've never weighed mine in the past 3 1/2 years of raising rabbits. Don't see the need in it, unless I was raising them for show. Their weights will vary from day to day. Every now and again one may miss a feeding. One of my moma's had 8 kits and I noticed, over several days, that 2 were getting thin. I also found some outside of the box where they had hung on to moma's tit as she jumped out of box and ended up on the wire, overnight, thus missing its morning feeding. Could be a number of reasons. Moma's usually feed early in the morn and in the evening and they're not in the box that long. Just keep your eye's on them like you've been doing. If you see one getting exceptionally thin, that's when you intervene, as you mentioned. In my case, I, fortunately, had another moma that had kits at the same time as the other, but she only had 6, so I put the 2 thin ones in with her until they fattened up a bit, maybe 4 days, and then put them back with they're moma. They all turned out well.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jun 30, 2022)

@KatieOH  don't beat yourself up. Life happens. Last year I lost a doe while she was kindling. Chinchilla doe, big girl, dropped one kit and they both died.  I was outside checking out her smaller sister, counting her kits. Not 4 feet away I heard her moving around thought all was good. Checked an hour later and cried like a little kid. Smaller doe gave me 6, 5 made it. The kits look good. Mom should pull some more hair probably. Some feed them twice a day. It's quick she won't stick around long. If she was a cottontail she'd leave the area completely. Unless you knew she had a nest you would think she was just resting a bit. And then she just leaves.
You're doing ok check em ever so often, make sure there in the nest. Some hold on, some squirm out. They'll bunch up, or separate depending if their hot or cold. Make sure Mom's got food and water, keep her cool. Take a lot of pictures. They grow soooo fast.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Jun 30, 2022)

KatieOH said:


> Do they look good? I think they look good, but I'm a newb and could be missing something. They all seem very strong and able to hold their own for milk, so I'm cautiously very optimistic!! One did have a little feces on it's bum so that's a good sign, right? I was going to try and clean it off but it just about squirmed out of my hands and my 4 year old was going in to grab another so I put mine away and returned the box to the den.


They definitely look great to me, they look very heathy!


----------



## KatieOH (Jun 30, 2022)

LilTxFarmer said:


> Honestly, it's really not necessary to weigh them all the time. I've never weighed mine in the past 3 1/2 years of raising rabbits. Don't see the need in it, unless I was raising them for show. Their weights will vary from day to day. Every now and again one may miss a feeding. One of my moma's had 8 kits and I noticed, over several days, that 2 were getting thin. I also found some outside of the box where they had hung on to moma's tit as she jumped out of box and ended up on the wire, overnight, thus missing its morning feeding. Could be a number of reasons. Moma's usually feed early in the morn and in the evening and they're not in the box that long. Just keep your eye's on them like you've been doing. If you see one getting exceptionally thin, that's when you intervene, as you mentioned. In my case, I, fortunately, had another moma that had kits at the same time as the other, but she only had 6, so I put the 2 thin ones in with her until they fattened up a bit, maybe 4 days, and then put them back with they're moma. They all turned out well.


Thank you so much!!! Seeing her hang out in there was really reassuring and seeing them all fat and wiggly is boosting my optimism. I'll just keep checking them a couple times a day and watch for what you pointed out. Nobody seems lethargic so I'm feeling like I can be a little more hands off now and nothing will suddenly go wrong.


CaliFarmsAR said:


> They definitely look great to me, they look very heathy!


My daughter had a big sigh of relief when I read her that. Thank you!!


----------



## KatieOH (Jul 2, 2022)

Grizzlyhackle said:


> @KatieOH  don't beat yourself up. Life happens. Last year I lost a doe while she was kindling. Chinchilla doe, big girl, dropped one kit and they both died.  I was outside checking out her smaller sister, counting her kits. Not 4 feet away I heard her moving around thought all was good. Checked an hour later and cried like a little kid. Smaller doe gave me 6, 5 made it. The kits look good. Mom should pull some more hair probably. Some feed them twice a day. It's quick she won't stick around long. If she was a cottontail she'd leave the area completely. Unless you knew she had a nest you would think she was just resting a bit. And then she just leaves.
> You're doing ok check em ever so often, make sure there in the nest. Some hold on, some squirm out. They'll bunch up, or separate depending if their hot or cold. Make sure Mom's got food and water, keep her cool. Take a lot of pictures. They grow soooo fast.


Oh my stars they sure do! The difference from day 2 and 3 was crazy,


----------



## KatieOH (Jul 6, 2022)

Maybe I should start a new thread, not sure. But I have another question. Kids are 8 days old and doing so well. Their nesting box is a cardboard box inside the little den of the two story hutch. Den is up, mom hangs out on the lower level most of the day. Food and water are up top near the hole for the ramp. The kits are getting bigger and jumpy and I'm worrying they'll hop out over the next few days while we're gone camping, and not be able to get back in. I was thinking of covering the access hole to the bottom and having mom up to for the time we're gone, but would that stress her out? Enough to make her not care for her kits? Here's a picture of the inside of the den. Will they hop over that edge? I could probably remove some hay so they are lower, away from the edge. I think the entire lower half is hay.


----------



## barefoot_bast (Jul 6, 2022)

If the kits don't have a way to get out of their cage / run, I would tip the nest box over so that they can get back in if they get out. Eyes will open around day 10, and usually little baby bucks start exploring around day 12. Does tend to be lazier, generally, and I have found will stay in the nest an extra week.

I raise Rex and Jersey Wooly; Lionheads may be different.


----------



## KatieOH (Jul 6, 2022)

Oh okay. My concern was going to be them exploring out of the den and possibly falling down to the bottom, not able to get back up. Maybe I'll have my husband as a little lip to the bottom of the den entrance instead and tip the box before we leave? My daughter is panicking and doesn't even want to go on her favorite campout of the year.


----------



## barefoot_bast (Jul 6, 2022)

Am I understanding correctly that the nest box is on the second story of the rabbit area?
I would just move the nest box to the lowest level, and tip it on its side if you're going to be gone for a while.


----------



## KatieOH (Jul 6, 2022)

barefoot_bast said:


> Am I understanding correctly that the nest box is on the second story of the rabbit area?
> I would just move the nest box to the lowest level, and tip it on its side if you're going to be gone for a while.


Yes, it's up top in the enclosed (with an opening for mom to get in and out), wooden den. The bottom is more of a wire enclosed run, more exposed. The bottom is hardware cloth.


----------



## KatieOH (Jul 6, 2022)

We'll be home on Sunday which I think would be day 12.


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Jul 6, 2022)

How big is the upper half? Is there enough room for the food and water and moma, up there?


----------



## KatieOH (Jul 6, 2022)

LilTxFarmer said:


> How big is the upper half? Is there enough room for the food and water and moma, up there?


Yes. There's room. I have the nesting box pulled forward just to check on all of them, them it goes back to the back.


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Jul 6, 2022)

Yes, there is! Thanks for the photos. I would do just like you said, close off the top from the bottom and let them stay up there, till you get back. They should be just fine.


----------



## KatieOH (Jul 6, 2022)

LilTxFarmer said:


> Yes, there is! Thanks for the photos. I would do just like you said, close off the top from the bottom and let them stay up there, till you get back. They should be just fine.


Thank you so much! Should I flip the box or leave it as is so they can get back to it if they climb out?


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Jul 6, 2022)

Sorry, I was outside giving the rabbits a shower and changing out they're water. It's already 94 degree's and will be over 100 around 5 pm, so everyday I spray the rabbits with water and change out the hot water for cold. I do this about 3 times a day. I've only lost one to heat, about 2 years ago but since I started this program, I havent lost any.
Now back to your question, If you keep the hay low enough, in the box, they shouldn't jump out but if they should, at least they'll be with their mother in the upper half. Either way, they should be fine.


----------



## KatieOH (Jul 6, 2022)

LilTxFarmer said:


> Sorry, I was outside giving the rabbits a shower and changing out they're water. It's already 94 degree's and will be over 100 around 5 pm, so everyday I spray the rabbits with water and change out the hot water for cold. I do this about 3 times a day. I've only lost one to heat, about 2 years ago but since I started this program, I havent lost any.
> Now back to your question, If you keep the hay low enough, in the box, they shouldn't jump out but if they should, at least they'll be with their mother in the upper half. Either way, they should be fine.


Perfect. Thank you so much. My husband covered up the hole and I loaded the hutch with food and water soon think we're good to go! 
I'll keep your system in mind if we reach those temps again! It sounds like a great plan. Here in Oregon we're only hitting upper 70s and still getting rain. 🥴


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jul 6, 2022)

Your kits are still young and can't chase her real bad yet. Nother week they'll be ready to start hopping out and checking the world. They'll pester her some then.
For hot days frozen soda bottles work ok. I have some stone tiles I put in the freezer then put them in also. Some days they lay on them or not, soon as you put them in, or hours later. Push the bottles away, lick them sometimes,act like they wish you'd go away and take the bottle. Rabbits....  But you do what you can. Hot here today too. 80 degrees now ,was 90 under the shade at 3:30.


----------



## KatieOH (Jul 10, 2022)

We're home from camping and all is well. Everyone's eyes opened save the runt's, so I just brought him in to clean the tiny bit of crust out of his eyes. He fell asleep in my hand while I was doing so! This is the one I thought was dead on the bottom of the hutch when I found them the morning they were born but noticed he was still moving but really cold. I stuck him in my bra to warm him up fast and ran to Wilco for kitten formula in case we needed it. He was good to go after about an hour and didn't need any more help. I've just named him Roo. 😍


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Jul 10, 2022)

That's good to hear! I always love the runts. By the way, smart thinking on keeping it warm in your bra. I can't do that, so I had to wrap mine up in towels and set them by the heater, but I was with them the whole time. Once warmed up, I put them back with the others.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 10, 2022)

You can also tuck in your shirt and place the little ice cubes up against your belly.


----------



## KatieOH (Jul 10, 2022)

LilTxFarmer said:


> That's good to hear! I always love the runts. By the way, smart thinking on keeping it warm in your bra. I can't do that, so I had to wrap mine up in towels and set them by the heater, but I was with them the whole time. Once warmed up, I put them back with the others.


Haha, yes. At first I put him in with the others while I went and fed the other animals. Checked on him 10 minutes later and he was still so cold, but moving a little more. I decided I wanted to have formula on hand just in case and the farm store is only a few minutes away and has to run before my kids woke up so in he went and we hopped in the car. 🤣🤣 By the time we got home he was quite warm and squirmy, so back with his siblings he went. I figured they was the safest, quickest, and most mobile way. Skin to skin works with newborn humans, right?! 🤣🤣


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Jul 11, 2022)

KatieOH said:


> Haha, yes. At first I put him in with the others while I went and fed the other animals. Checked on him 10 minutes later and he was still so cold, but moving a little more. I decided I wanted to have formula on hand just in case and the farm store is only a few minutes away and has to run before my kids woke up so in he went and we hopped in the car. 🤣🤣 By the time we got home he was quite warm and squirmy, so back with his siblings he went. I figured they was the safest, quickest, and most mobile way. Skin to skin works with newborn humans, right?! 🤣🤣


That's right!


----------



## KatieOH (Jul 16, 2022)

Okay so the rest are hopping in and out of the nest box, but our runt is left behind and looks lonely. He's about half the size of the others and I'm starting to wonder if he's not getting enough milk. He's always so calm but I'm edging into concern that he's lethargic rather than just used to humans. Here's mom checking on the rest. She peeked on him then hopped away. I do have formula if needed.


----------



## KatieOH (Jul 16, 2022)

Now they're all snuggling without him. 😭😭 He needs to live inside with me, right? Obviously that's the only answer😜


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Jul 16, 2022)

Lol, nope. Do you still have the bottom section closed off?


----------



## KatieOH (Jul 16, 2022)

LilTxFarmer said:


> Lol, nope. Do you still have the bottom section closed off?


No, but I'm putting it back today, or moving the whole nest box to the bottom now that they're in and out.


----------



## KatieOH (Jul 16, 2022)

Okay, I closed off the access to the bottom and turned it into another space for our other down. Now I've freed up a space for Roo who is staying with us because we just love him (or her) so much. 😁😁


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Jul 17, 2022)

Well, I guess might point was, just take the nest box out of the top section, close off the bottom and just let them all hang out with mom and the other kits, in the top. However, your way could work, too. I'm raising a runt, myself. He's about 2 months old and about 1 1/2 -2 lbs, right now and blind. I'm not for sure in both eye's or not. He seems to be able to notice me when feeding. I've moved him around since I sold his mom and siblings, awhile back ago. He was first in a pen with six other kits and now he's in a pen with 2- 4 month females. He's adjusted well with all of them. He knows when its feeding time and where the water bottle is. He snuggles with the others or they snuggle up to him, like they know he's not all there and want to take care of him. So, they do and can adjust.


----------



## KatieOH (Jul 17, 2022)

LilTxFarmer said:


> Well, I guess might point was, just take the nest box out of the top section, close off the bottom and just let them all hang out with mom and the other kits, in the top. However, your way could work, too. I'm raising a runt, myself. He's about 2 months old and about 1 1/2 -2 lbs, right now and blind. I'm not for sure in both eye's or not. He seems to be able to notice me when feeding. I've moved him around since I sold his mom and siblings, awhile back ago. He was first in a pen with six other kits and now he's in a pen with 2- 4 month females. He's adjusted well with all of them. He knows when its feeding time and where the water bottle is. He snuggles with the others or they snuggle up to him, like they know he's not all there and want to take care of him. So, they do and can adjust.


*The other doe, not other down. Autocorrect. 
She was living in the shed so closing off the ramp gave me 2 separate hutches. Mom and babies up top, other doe on the bottom. When we breed that one, she should be able to raise her babies in her current spot, too. We're slowly getting this thing down, making adjustments as we learn, thanks to everyone's help here! 
I completely cleaned out the hutch in the process. I removed the nest box but left it intact, out fresh hay in the little house and replaced the nest box on it's side so they still have all the fur and scent and whatnot, but they can all move around freely. They've all been snuggling on Roo again.😍 

How did you know your runt was blind!? So fascinating. This is all so cute. My husband planted meat bunnies in our heads a couple years ago and we ended up with pets last summer. I have no idea how I'll transition from seeing them as pets to food. 😫😫 I'm going to need different breeds for sure because I'm far too attached. Haha.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jul 17, 2022)

I had an odd ball like that. Real calm. Always hanging with Mom when they started getting out of the nest box. Not real active never squirmed like the rest when I picked it up. Nobody picked on it.  It was fat, saw it feeding. I don't know why but it passed in the night. I always wondered was it the one I found cold on the wire. Lived almost 5 weeks.  Have they started eating solid food yet?


----------



## KatieOH (Jul 17, 2022)

All snuggling together again! 😍😍 Literally on top of the lonely runt. Haha.￼ one of them tried munching on hay yesterday but I haven't seen them going for the pellets.


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Jul 17, 2022)

KatieOH said:


> *The other doe, not other down. Autocorrect.
> She was living in the shed so closing off the ramp gave me 2 separate hutches. Mom and babies up top, other doe on the bottom. When we breed that one, she should be able to raise her babies in her current spot, too. We're slowly getting this thing down, making adjustments as we learn, thanks to everyone's help here!
> I completely cleaned out the hutch in the process. I removed the nest box but left it intact, out fresh hay in the little house and replaced the nest box on it's side so they still have all the fur and scent and whatnot, but they can all move around freely. They've all been snuggling on Roo again.😍
> 
> How did you know your runt was blind!? So fascinating. This is all so cute. My husband planted meat bunnies in our heads a couple years ago and we ended up with pets last summer. I have no idea how I'll transition from seeing them as pets to food. 😫😫 I'm going to need different breeds for sure because I'm far too attached. Haha.


*Seems like your doing everything right. You'll be a pro in no time! 
*As for my runt, it took a lil while to realize it. He ran around in circles like he was searching for something. In time I noticed a pale white glare over his eyes. More on one eye than the other. He still goes around in a circle, favoring his left eye, so that's why I say he can probably see more out of that one. He has no problem finding the food or water bottle. I also think he's mentally challenged, but other than that, all the other rabbits love him and he's healthy!
* And As for meat rabbits, I don't handle the rabbits, except for when they're newborns and when I'm sexing them. And I don't name them. My breeders are numbered like I have Number 1 papa buck and #2 papa buck. The does are Numbers #1-4. I don't want or need to get attached to something that's eventually gonna end up in the freezer, well, there may be an exception with the runt.


----------



## KatieOH (Jul 17, 2022)

He sounds so sweet. 
We're still a couple years off from meat rabbits. We'll need to get different breeds because I'm sure these will only ever be seen as pets, they are just too cute. When we have acreage and room for infrastructure (more cages) we'll have to find the white rabbits with red eyes, per my daughter's request. "They'll be too creepy," she says. Haha


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Jul 17, 2022)

Hi again! Been a busy day and been wanting to sit down and chat some more. Just have to care of a couple of more things and I'll be back.


----------

